# Best oil/cream for perineal massage and itchy scar?



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi folks! I'm looking for recommendations for a cream or oil that I should be using to do perineal massage. I'm due in March and would like to ease into massage soon. I also have a scar from tearing with DS that still itches. I'm hoping that whatever I use can help break down the scar tissue as well.

I've heard vitamin E oil - is that the best rec, or is there anything else I should be looking into? TIA.


----------



## moonglowmama (Jan 23, 2002)

Vit. E is good for healing, but it's sticky so I'm not sure it'd be best for massage. Olive oil might be better (and it's cheap).

I hope you get more responses. I'm not a believer that prenatal massage actually helps to stretch you during birth, but I know there are a wide variety of experiences out there. For what it's worth, the things that (I think) helped me not tear most after my 1st birth were 1- not being afraid of tearing and 2- holding the baby's head as it was coming out; that put me in touch, so to speak, with my body and the baby, letting me know just when and how much to push and when to just let go and let my body do it.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonglowmama* 
Vit. E is good for healing, but it's sticky so I'm not sure it'd be best for massage. Olive oil might be better (and it's cheap).

I hope you get more responses. I'm not a believer that prenatal massage actually helps to stretch you during birth, but I know there are a wide variety of experiences out there. For what it's worth, the things that (I think) helped me not tear most after my 1st birth were 1- not being afraid of tearing and 2- holding the baby's head as it was coming out; that put me in touch, so to speak, with my body and the baby, letting me know just when and how much to push and when to just let go and let my body do it.

Thanks for the advice! I'm actually with you on the tearing/perineal massage thing; I don't think it helps that much. But! I need to do the massage to help the scar tissue stretch, and hopefully stop itching! And also because I have tight perineal muscles that cause pain with intercourse, among other things. So it's definitely beneficial for me to do the massage regardless of its efficacy on tearing.

I think I will just try the olive oil. Thanks again.


----------



## JorgieGirl (May 13, 2006)

You can get Vit E in oil form. In it's true form it's a powder, so you just need to find the medium you like. JASON makes a really great 95% organic 5000Iu oil that I LOVE. I also use it on my belly and have never had itchy skin or stretch marks. I'm sure some of that is luck, but this oil really is excellent. Check out your local natural foods store.


----------



## moonglowmama (Jan 23, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gcgirl* 
Thanks for the advice! I'm actually with you on the tearing/perineal massage thing; I don't think it helps that much. But! I need to do the massage to help the scar tissue stretch, and hopefully stop itching! And also because I have tight perineal muscles that cause pain with intercourse, among other things. So it's definitely beneficial for me to do the massage regardless of its efficacy on tearing.

I think I will just try the olive oil. Thanks again.


After I posted I remembered what it was like to have that itching. I had it for quite some time after my first kids birth, but once I had another baby I didn't have it any more, ever and sex was never uncomfortable again. (And I only had "skid marks" (I hate that term!) with subsequent babies. I'm saying that to give you some hope- and, I hope things are brighter for you after this birth!


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

I bought vitamin E oil for this purpose and it is really gross and sticky so I don't use it.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Moonglow, thanks for the hope!

Jorgie: I looked up the Jason oil, and it has some kind of added fragrance. I'm not sure I should use it because of that, but I liked all the other ingredients. Maybe I can find a frangrance-less similar version.


----------

